# Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Einladung zur Einweihungsveranstaltung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes in Berlin*
​Wieder was Neues - der DAFV lädt ein ins Thomas Dehler Haus der FDP, um den Umzug in die dortigen neuen Büroräume zu feiern.

Eingeladen wurden die "Mitgliedsverbände".....

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass damit nur Funktionäre gemeint sind, für welche Sektempfang und "fürs leibliche Wohl" vom Geld der Angler gesorgt wird...

Denn auch wenn das alles vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen der Mitgliedsverbände bezahlt wird, sind richtige Angler wohl eher nicht eingeladen von der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Denn es wird "aus organisatorischen Gründen" um eine vorherige Anmeldung gebeten.

Was passieren sollte, wenn da normale Angler auftauchen, die das alles ja bezahlen, weiss ich nicht..

Am 20. 10. soll also von 19 - 22 Uhr die Eröffnung mit einem Sektempfang gefeiert werden, für das leibliche Wohl wäre ebenfalls gesorgt, schreibt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Es wird stattfinden im Thomas Dehler Haus der FDP in Berlin Mitte, im Atrium der Reinhardtstraßenhöfe, Eingang Reinhardtstraße 14..

--------------------------------------------------------------------​
Statt zu feiern vom Geld der Angler, wäre es besser, der DAFV und seine Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt würden endlich mal anfangen, für ihre Zahler zu arbeiten...

Z. B. mit besserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit....
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266
oder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Man darf gespannt sein, welche Funktionäre aus welchen LV so instinktlos sein werden, bei dieser "Leistung" des DAFV jetzt auch noch Anglerkohle für solche "Feiern" des DAFV in Anspruch zu nehmen.,..

Ich hoffe es gibt Bilder und Berichte vom DAFV, dass man das auch gut nachvollziehen kann.....


----------



## Micha383 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

:r:r:r#d#d#d#d|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Ørret (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Haben die Angst vor einer Anglerdemo oder warum legen die den Termin mitten in die Woche?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am 20. 10. soll also von 19 - 22 Uhr die Eröffnung mit einem Sektempfang gefeiert werden, für das leibliche Wohl wäre ebenfalls gesorgt, schreibt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.



Möge der Sekt sich in Essig und das Buffet in ein Meer aus Heuschrecken verwandeln.

Angesichts der bisherigen Leistung*hüstel*,wären trockenes Brot und Leitungswasser aber auch durchaus angemessen opulent.


----------



## Micha383 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Ach die haben sicher n Deal mit dem catering. 
Deswegen unter der Woche .
Essen für 220 Leute " bestellt " und das mit der Rechnung wird dann gemauschelt.
Naja zumindest trau ich das dem Verein zu.


----------



## Micha383 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Möge der Sekt sich in Essig und das Buffet in ein Meer aus Heuschrecken verwandeln.
> 
> Angesichts der bisherigen Leistung*hüstel*,wären trockenes Brot und Leitungswasser aber auch durchaus angemessen opulent.



Sicher?
Da wäre selbst Wasser aus ner Pfütze zu viel des guten


----------



## Trollhorn (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Wir sollten uns einfach mal alle anmelden...das könnte in Arbeit für die ausarten.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Ich glaube Frau Dr. würde herzerfreut sein, wenn ich... :m


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die einzige Chance die mal alle zusammen anzutreffen ...


Ich darf jetzt nicht sagen, was mir als allererstes dazu durch den Kopf...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt nicht sagen, was mir als allererstes dazu durch den Kopf...



Ich hatte auch zuerst gelesen: _Alle mal zusammen zu treffen....

_Bevor ich genau überlegen konnte wohin, habe ich den Gedanken abgebrochen.._.|kopfkrat
_


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

vielleicht bewirkt ja Frau Dr., dass wir zukünftig nur noch 7 % MwSt.  auf das Angelgerät plus Zubehör bezahlen:m
 wenn der "Verein schon bei FDP sitzt, wäre das ja naheliegend,
 naja da ruht es dann:q


----------



## Smanhu (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Thomas, du müsstest doch als Vertreter der hiesigen Presse ein geladener Gast sein 

Da kannst Frau Dr. zur Einweihung der neuen Wirkungsstätte ne kleine Angel mitbringen #:. 
Dann sieht sie mal wie sowas ausschaut


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Thomas, du müsstest doch als Vertreter der hiesigen Presse ein geladener Gast sein


ääääääääh, ja, neeeeeeeee, is klar.....

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266


----------



## Franky (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Hmm - mal sehen, ob ich Urlaub bekomme... Einfach mal reinlatschen und freundlich nach Thomas Finkbeiner fragen......................... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Empfehlung: 
kugelsichere Weste ;-))


----------



## Franky (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

... und ein Fläschen Riechsalz? :q


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Und warum machen wir den nicht ein Allgemeines  Treffen daraus ?
Jeder Angler der Zeit hat und Willens ist hat ja wohl das Recht da mal vorbeizuschauen.
Vieleicht möchte man ja Mitglied werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Nochmal: 
Musste vorher anmelden - die wollen nix mit normalen Anglern zu tun haben..
Ist nur Funktionärsfütterung..


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Hab ja nicht gesagt das ich da rein will, man kann ja Anglerpicknick vor der Tür machen. So als Zwangloses Treffen unter gleichgesinnten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Da kriegste um die Zeit unter der Woche aber auch keine Handvoll zusammen, die so masochistisch veranlagt wären, sich mit mit inkompetenten Ehren- und Hauptamtlern und ner Handvoll Rollatorfahrern rumquälen zu wollen ;-)))


----------



## capri2 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Wie kann man sich anmelden?
Mir wäre es schon wert die mit meiner Anmeldung zu beschäftigen..


----------



## Ukel (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



capri2 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich anmelden?
> Mir wäre es schon wert die mit meiner Anmeldung zu beschäftigen..


 
vor allem wäre es interessant, *wie* die mit einer Anmeldung von Otto-Normal-Angler umgehen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Musste zu Deinem im DAFV organisierten Landesverband gehen, nur die können Dich anmelden (wenn die auch eher kaum was mit normalen Anglern zu tun haben wollen, die wollen wohl auch eher lieber funktionärsintern bleiben.. )..

Probieren könnt ihrs ja ;-)


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Wieso Anmelden?
Wie wäre es mit einer Spontandemo, ein Anglerflashmob sozusagen #h


Achtung!
Könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Damit das nicht passiert, haben die das doch unter die Woche um die Zeit abends terminiert ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Man könnte ja "aus versehen" eine öffentliche Veranstaltung bei FB erstellen mit Freibier, Buffet und so . Da kommen in Berlin bestimmt schon ein paar Jungs auch in der Woche abends zusammen :q. Ein paar Flyer in der autonomen Szene in Berlin verteilen könnte auch für eine geile Stimmung sorgen...:q:q:q:q

Ist natürlich nur Spaß! Lass die doch Feiern und die Kohle verbrennen. Bei der kurzen Lebenserwartung des DAFV können so noch einmal möglichst viele den Traum von Frau Dr. bewundern, bevor es zu Ende geht. Und damit meine ich den DAFV als Verband, nicht die alten Damen und Herren, die uns Angler verarschen!

Ob sie das eigentlich in der FDP gelernt hat? Protzen und mehr Schein als Sein? Außerdem macht das Büro dann imerhin einen guten Eindruck, wenn man schon nicht mit Leistung glänzen kann.


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

Für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, warum ein angeblich eigenständiger DAFV seine Büroräume ins Haus der FDP verlegt. 

Frau Dr. oder wie die Tante heißt, betreibt doch sicher keine Lobbyarbeit oder?

Lobbyarbeit ist die Vorstufe von Korruption.


----------



## GandRalf (30. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*

*Blasphemie!!!


*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Lobbyarbeit ist die Vorstufe von Korruption.



Na dann beginnen wir mal ganz oben.
Die Grauzone nebst div.Schattierungen der möglichen Beeinflussung ,wird doch bereits über und mit legalen Parteispenden Hoffähig gemacht.

Und auch die Schützerlobby arbeitet ab und an durchaus mit mehr als dubiosen  Methoden.

http://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/wi...r-beklagen--wegezoll-fuer-windraeder--6793728

Aber da der DAVF von Lobbyarbeit ja eh nicht die Bohne versteht,läufts wie bisher..der Angler bezahlt den Haufen und wird quasi an die Gegenseite verraten und verkauft.

Welche Lobbyvariante ist jetzt wohl ehrlicher und effektiver?Der käuflichen könnte man immerhin noch 'nen Funken Ganovenehre gutschreiben..man macht,wofür man bezahlt wird.

Der DAFV hat nicht mal das.


----------



## Dachfeger (30. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und auch die Schützerlobby arbeitet ab und an durchaus mit mehr als dubiosen  Methoden.
> 
> http://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/wi...r-beklagen--wegezoll-fuer-windraeder--6793728
> 
> Der DAFV hat nicht mal das.


Das hast du aber noch nett gesagt. Ich nenne sowas Erpressung und hätte nicht gedacht das bei uns sowas möglich ist.#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Einladung zur Einweihung der neuen Hauptgeschäftsstelle des DAFV in Berlin*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Das hast du aber noch nett gesagt. Ich nenne sowas Erpressung und hätte nicht gedacht das bei uns sowas möglich ist.#q


Frag mal bei Frau Dr.nach..die müsste als ehem.Monsanto Lobbyistin ja wissen,wie effektive Lobbyarbeit heutzutage funktioniert..

Gib dich dabei nur nicht als Angler aus,als Angler gehörst zu denen,die man Lobbytechnisch lieber über den Tisch zieht und die Reibungshitze als Nestwärme verkauft[emoji12]


----------

